# Fiberglass vs. MDF for Sub box?



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Considering my first subwoofer install and am wondering how the two materials rate as far as sound quality. Obviously, you can shape glass in any configuration, but given the proper internal volume (per subwoofer specs) would the sound quality be the same/better/worse than a MDF box? I'm talking general here, assuming the boxes are constructed properly, etc. 

Thanks all!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

should be no audible differece


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

just depends on the enclosure design...size etc...


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

We discussed this topic recenty in great details. Check this out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=75022


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually, I just read that posting and it never really answers my specific question. That thread is all about construction, sound levels, and strength. There is only one mention about my particular question and the answer was that it can sound great, or it can sound terrible (as can MDF, no?).

Anyway, thanks for the thread because it was quite informative and gave me a little more insight to my considering the project!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

just make sure that it is within 30% of the subwoofers recommended enclosure volume, and that it is strong. IT shouldnt sound bad unless the box flexes. I would do 7-8 layers of fiberglass, this would make it ~1/2" thick


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Bieng your first install, I would go with MDF just because of ease of installation.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

that works too


----------

